# All Slavic languages: hardware



## Viperski

Dear Slavic and other Brothers,
I'd like to as Slavic people how they translate following English words:
_Hardware_
_
xxx

_ All the best,
Viperski


----------



## Q-cumber

*hardware* is somewhat puzzling word, indeed. Also, the translation might depend on a particular context. The options are: аппаратура, оборудование, "железо" ("iron" - a popular slang term for a PC hardware), аппаратное обеспечение, остнастка, оружие, бронетехника, etc.


----------



## Viperski

Spasiba Q-cumber
we also can translate _hardware _as _aparatura _or _oprzyrządowanie_ but in English _"a computer hardware"_ means all wires, disks, resistors and other components altogether and they are not _"a computer software"_ We translate _"a software" _as _"program"_ or "_oprogramowanie" _but for _"computer hardware"_ we have to use 2 words to catch an exact meaning, example: _"komputer bez oprogramowania" "elektronika komputera"_
Here I see Slavic lenguages are rather not suitable to create a brief short words (specific and complicated grammar) to name a new thing.


----------



## slavian1

As for computer hardware we (me and my co-workers - IT specialists) use to say - *sprzêt *or simply hardware (without translating it into Polish).


----------



## Q-cumber

Speaking about computers in particular, "железо" is pretty equivalent to the English "hardware"....and "software" is often called "софт".


----------



## skye

Hardware and software can be translated as strojna oprema and programska oprema if I rememeber it right. But you'll hear hardware and software more often than not, at least in spoken language.


----------



## winpoj

In Czech we use "hardware" most of the time and we decline it, e.g.: o hardwaru, s hardwarem etc.

In some legal and bureaucratic texts you can find "technické vybavení" for hardware and "programové vybavení" for software. These expressions are so long and clumsy that nobody normal uses them in spoken language.


----------



## dudasd

Serbia: *hardver*. (I haven't heard any PC-slang word for it yet.)


----------



## echo chamber

dudasd said:


> Serbia: *hardver*. (I haven't heard any PC-slang word for it yet.)



Same in Macedonian: *хардвер* (hardver). Since it`s clear what are we talking about(a computer hardware)
Maybe you will hear aпаратура (aparatura), but in one in a thousand cases


----------

